# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Kerio не дает войти в систему

## sunray12

Не понятно почему при двух каналах связи
         ( 1. Локалка
           2. Удаленный доступ с удаленного компа )
не работает связь по TCP по удаленному доступу.

----------

